# Focus First Team



## DaveXXX (10. Juli 2003)

Kleine Frage an euch. Kennt ihr das FOCUS First team bike. Hab nämlich ein exklusives Angebot für genau dieses bike bekommen und möchte wissen ob schon jemand damit gefahren ist,bzw mir etws über das Fahrrad sagen kann.

Specs:
Rahmen: Sage Alloy 7020 Custom Superlight Komplett Industriegelagerter 4-Gelenker
Rahmenhöhen: 45/50/55
Gabel: Manitou SKAREB Elite lockout
Dämpfer: DT-Swiss SSD-210L
Federweg VR: 80
Federweg HR: 95
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR 27 Gang
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Schalthebel: Shimano XTR Schalt/Bremsh
Kurbelgarnitur: Shimano XTR FC-M960
Kette: Shimano CN-HG72
Ritzelpaket: Shimano XTR CS-M960
Gänge: 27
Bremshebel: Shimana XTR
Bremskörper: Shimano XTR hydraulic Disc
Nabe/Felge/Speichen/Reifen: Shimano XTR FH-M965 Disc / Mavic X-223 Disc / DT Comp 1.8/2.0 / Conti Escape faltbar 2.1
Sattel: Fizik Nisene
Lenker/Vorbau/Sattelstütze: Concept Extreme 6° Concept 7° superlight/Concept superlight
Steuersatz:
Gewicht: ca 12kg


----------



## .:: fub 84 ::. (10. Juli 2003)

hi,

auf http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de habe ich einen test von dem bike gefunden


Testurteil  
 Das First-Konzept, den Dämpfer im Oberrohr zu platzieren und damit Hardtail-Optik zu erzeugen, gefiel den Testern. Allerdings ist die Umsetzung nicht geglückt. Die Kinematik verdient eine Überarbeitung, die Oberrohrbreite auch.  



 Gesamtnote  
 befriedigend 

gruß
fub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaveXXX (10. Juli 2003)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin,geb ich nicht viel auf solche Tests.
Also würde mich sehr über persönliche  erfahrungen freuen.

Mfg Dave


----------



## *adrenalin* (10. Juli 2003)

für die ausstattung im original vk deutlich zu teuer und vor allem viel zu SCHWER


----------



## Thunderbird (10. Juli 2003)

Genau - der Rahmen wiegt glaube ich über 3 Kilo!!!


----------



## Principia (11. Juli 2003)

@dave

in der ausgabe 05/2003 der bike-sport-news ist ein ausführlicher test zu diesem rad !

gruzz michael


----------



## Northern lite (11. Juli 2003)

Ich bin das bike mal ein paar Meter gefahren, da ein Händler  es im Rahmenprogramm eines Marathons dabei hatte. Waren nur ein paar hundert Meter, also keine echte Probefahrt.  Ich fand das Bike sehr angenehm. Es wird die Oberrohr breite kritisiert und daß die Oberschenkel es ständig berühren würden. Dieses kann ich nicht bestätigen. Je nach fahrsituation kann es sicher schon vorkommen, aber es ist nicht so, daß dieses permanent so ist.
Es ist wirklich recht schwer, aber wahrscheinlich auch entsprechend steif. Soweit ich weiß ist der Hinterbau industriegelagert, diese sind ja bekanntlich schwerer als Gleitlager aber dafür auch haltbarer.

Versuch einfach das Rad mal probezufahren, die Aussattung ist ja über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Kommt im grunde nur darauf an ob der Rahmen Dir paßt. Über die Hinterbauperformance im Gelände kann ich Diur leider nichts sagen, bin nur ein paarmal Bordsteine runter und rauf gefahren. Das fühlte sich völlig Ok an.

Ich finde übrigens 12 Kg für ein haltbares Fully nicht zu schwer.


----------

